# 2 and 4 year old kids smoking...



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 7, 2007)

This is sickening. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_dDHO5Mhv8


----------



## Brouli (Mar 7, 2007)

ya that was allover the news  ,    becouse of idiots like that MJ  got bad name


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 7, 2007)

:rant:


----------



## kind bud man (Mar 7, 2007)

i hate retarded people like that your right it only takes one person to give the rest of us a bad name!!


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 8, 2007)

Yep yep, agreed lil kids should not even be near the stash let alone smoking it.   But I am pretty sure that problem is way beyond just two little kids smoking.  It's about a whole culture in our society having issues that is way beyond just sending people to jail.  Imagine building a 5 story grow house, with 50 grow rooms in it, having to clone all your plants from one mother, root them, plant them, take care of them.  Then at the end they kick you out of the house to the alley, take away your right to the crops you developed, and tell you to go back to where you came from.  

I feel more sorry for them than pissed.  I saw the interview the one guy did on CNN from jail, it's on the website.  You can tell that guy hasn't read a book in his life.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 8, 2007)

*Yup saw that on the news and my jaw dropped.  *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 8, 2007)

Bring back public flogging is what I say. A good old whippin' might sort them boys out. Prison is a holiday camp for 'em .


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 8, 2007)

man that is really ****** up you should never let a kid that little get high shame on them parents


----------



## T-Bone (Mar 8, 2007)

Not only that, but if you look at the kids hitting the blunt, they look as if they had done this a few times already and at 2 and 4, who knows what else they might do later with a family like like.


----------



## Bubba Bear (Mar 8, 2007)

It does make a person angry...just like parents who fill baby bottles up with a little alcohol to stop a baby from crying...some people shouldnt be allowed to have children.....hell some of them shouldnt even be allowed to own dogs or cats....


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 8, 2007)

I agree.. and It's probably more common than you think.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 9, 2007)

these are the types of people who should be , cut from the food chain...... You know, we don't need stupid people like this breeding... then we get more stupid people like them due to the home environment. 

These people give responsible cannabis users a bad name.Not only responsible users but people like me who are parents. There is no excuse for that ****.


----------



## kind bud man (Mar 9, 2007)

We should gring people like that up and turn them into something useful like fertilizer for our plants!!! lol


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 9, 2007)

wow.. thats crazy..  lil kids man.. whats there damn problem... smoken weed N such.. those lil kids should be ashamed


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 9, 2007)

my bad about tha language.. dont think im alowed to do that here... sorry... im new =\

Edit: I removed it from your post. - Stoney.


----------



## Jerseydude (Mar 9, 2007)

Damn. That's just plain wrong.  

And the others who posted are correct.
This type of stupidity really gives pot & pot smokers a bad name.


----------



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED (Mar 9, 2007)

i have seen in some countries were kids smoke from that age. Is it bad? Guess it depends on the enviorment u stay in. In the usa anything dealing with marijuana is wrong.


----------



## theyorker (Mar 9, 2007)

That's a sad thing to see.  Those poor kids have no shot.  They are going to be complete screw ups by the age of 16 and people will say they need to turn their lives around and what not.  It's too bad that exists in this world.


----------



## Bubba Bear (Mar 10, 2007)

I just dont know what those idiots/jerks were thinking when they gave those children pot.......I am glad they taped it........if they hadnt they probably would not have gotten caught........I hope they get some time when they go to court fr it


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 10, 2007)

What is especially sad about this is that the boys had obviously done it before.  The 2 yr old looks pretty confident with that joint.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 11, 2007)

okay..Bubba B...They were probably thinking that its cool or funny. Hints the lack of morals and class..

and JohnnyGREEN...In some countries women are forced to sit on a hole in the ground during the entire week of their period. Is that wrong? 
It cant be good for a child to smoke ANYTHING untill their lungs and brain have fully developed.

and Diz..You're right..There's a culture in the U.S with no values or self respect, why should they respect anyone else. There was a womans voice behind the camera, but the mother was in the backroom sleeping? haha I could go on and on and on.


----------



## bmxboi123 (Mar 13, 2007)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> okay..Bubba B...They were probably thinking that its cool or funny. Hints the lack of morals and class..
> 
> and JohnnyGREEN...In some countries women are forced to sit on a hole in the ground during the entire week of their period. Is that wrong?
> It cant be good for a child to smoke ANYTHING untill their lungs and brain have fully developed.


 
LOL its not good for anyone to smoke anything. medicaly speaking of course. i know its been said b4 but thats messed up. on more then one level too. now they are probaly mind F'd. when they are adults (if they live that long) their minds will only be half develpoed. they wont even be able to smoke when its an decient age cuz their minds are prolly more toasted then jimi hendrix was. not to mention that was a waste of perfectly good bud.


----------



## EvryScarHasAStry (Mar 13, 2007)

Don't get me wrong I stongly disagree with letting 2 and 4 year old kids smoke pot but how old were all of you when you took your first hit of dope. I had a brother that thought it might be funny to get his little 6 year old brother(me) high in front of his friends and watch me feel like I was gonna die. Well I love it now but that's besides the point. Truth is, is that it happens all the time every single day... 2 and 4 is still pretty young though.


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Mar 20, 2007)

15.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 23, 2007)

This morning on the news it said that cocaine was also found in both of the boys blood.   So so so so sad.

A few weeks back, when this story was first breaking news, the boys mom actually defended the teens who did this!!  Even if the mom was not home, she should still be held responsible with that kind of attitude!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 23, 2007)

EvryScarHasAStry said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong I stongly disagree with letting 2 and 4 year old kids smoke pot but how old were all of you when you took your first hit of dope. I had a brother that thought it might be funny to get his little 6 year old brother(me) high in front of his friends and watch me feel like I was gonna die. Well I love it now but that's besides the point. Truth is, is that it happens all the time every single day... 2 and 4 is still pretty young though.


 
2 and 4 is still pretty young?   Gimmie a break!!!  They are still babies!!!!

And since it happened to you at 6 yrs old and you felt like you were going to die, I would think you'd be a little more sympathetic.


----------



## theyorker (Mar 23, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> This morning on the news it said that cocaine was also found in both of the boys blood.  So so so so sad.
> 
> A few weeks back, when this story was first breaking news, the boys mom actually defended the teens who did this!! Even if the mom was not home, she should still be held responsible with that kind of attitude!!!


 
What is really sad is that when these little boys are 20 and 22 and they are hardened criminals that same mom will say she has no idea how these boys lives went so wrong.


----------



## EvryScarHasAStry (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey, if you look back u can see right at the beginning I said I strongly disagree'd with it. I knew someone was gonna do this... All I was saying is keep in mind your age the first time all of you took your first hit... And Ya it sucked for me when I was six, but thats was because it was my frist time and for most people the first few times aren't that great anyways no matter what age you are. Maybe I'm the only one on MP (which I highly doubt) who took their first hit that young, never the less, I wasn't like defending those retards in any way, I said I strongly dissagreed with it! I was just trying to get everyone to keep an open mind. Even if those people didn't give those kids drugs and watch them do it and stuff, those kids would have got into it themselves at a pretty young age living in a household where there is people doing drugs. As soon as a kid sees someone doing it, it's all ceriosity and that kid is gonna want to try it wether the parent lets them or not. The way I see it, if you have kids and you do any kind of drugs around them and/or leave any evidence of it, your encouraging them to do drugs because your their main role-model and even if you tell them drugs are bad, if they think your doing it, they are gonna wanna try it too. Keep That In Mind SMOKINMOM


----------



## newgreenthumb (Mar 27, 2007)

I say lets neuter/spay idiot parents so they cannot reproduce and continue screwing up the gene pool. :rofl:


----------



## the_riz (Mar 29, 2007)

hey everyscar, nobody should be judging those kids, or yourself, or anyone who took hits young, people should be judging the parents for allowing it.. my two pasatas


----------

